# Does anyone have window stickers in their car?



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

I quite fancy a Zymol window sticker, and obviously a DW sticker too . Just wondered who has one or some on their car? Where do you reckon the best place to put them are?

Any pics? 

Oh, and do Zymol do such a sticker?


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

Refuse to have stickers of any shape or form on or in my car...


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Stuhil said:


> Refuse to have stickers of any shape or form on or in my car...


Me too, first thing I do when getting a new car home is removing the dealers stickers.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Steve valentine said:


> Me too, first thing I do when getting a new car home is removing the dealers stickers.


I do exactly the same thing, then I remove the dealer plates. I wont have advertising on my car unless its something I want on there.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

uruk hai said:


> I do exactly the same thing, then I remove the dealer plates. I wont have advertising on my car unless its something I want on there.


I'm too tight to do that, bit of white tape over the front and yellow over the back, it's my next job when I polish the car :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

sargent said:


> I quite fancy a Zymol window sticker, and obviously a DW sticker too . Just wondered who has one or some on their car? Where do you reckon the best place to put them are?
> 
> Any pics?
> 
> Oh, and do Zymol do such a sticker?


I've got a seat cupra.net sticker on the outside of my rear window above the wiper line, an i4detailing sticker bottom left on the inside ( looking at rear window), a castle combe exterior sticker top right on the rear window and I'll be putting a dodo sticker top left!

I'll get a photo up when my pc is fixed :thumb:

I'm not sure if zymol do one, if they do I wldn't mind one either


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

My brother got me this for Christmas...

http://www.iwantthatsign.com/epages/BT4029.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT4029/Products/65


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Ive got a Zaino Sticker on the inside, ill get a pic later.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Got an i4detailing.co.uk sticker on the Pajero, and all of the original warning stickers replaced (brand new ones). Love little touches like that.

however i dont like shopping lists!


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

apmaman said:


> My brother got me this for Christmas...
> 
> http://www.iwantthatsign.com/epages/BT4029.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT4029/Products/65


Brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've got a dodo juice clinger on the rear window, looks the mutts :thumb:

Not the best pic, I snapped this quickly on my phone this afternoon because I liked the way the paintwork looked in the sunlight. The DJ sticker is in the bottom right of the screen.


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

only thing stuck on my window is the tax disk and if had my way it wouldnt be thier .... really dont like stickers


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't really like stickers. But I like trying new things. Something small and subtle would be more my thing. Not a great big ass rear window thing!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I must admit I am not a huge fan of Stickers but do have a DW one in both cars. I went for white and but them at the top of the rear window as they are subtle:



















Whizzer can sort you out if you want one :thumb:


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

I do....


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I quite like stickers, depending what they are:

On my van i have (excluding livery and only on window):

Swissvax sticker
DC Sticker
Dodo Juice

On my BMW i have:

Swissvax sticker
Scottish Police Sticker (Issued to all coppers to know who is one  )
German Polizei Sticker (same as the Tulliallen sticker above but for Germany)
DC Sticker

My last car, VW Golf GTI had lots of stickers on it, but i was trying to be "scene" at the time lol


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Club sticker at the top and DW URL at bottom


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Stuhil said:


> Refuse to have stickers of any shape or form on or in my car...


:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> Scottish Police Sticker (Issued to all coppers to know who is one  )


This one?

http://www.iwantthatsign.com/epages/BT4029.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT4029/Products/50

:lol::lol::lol:

Sorry, I couldn't resist... I'm only kidding mate! :wave::wave::wave:



:thumb:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

When I bought my car it had a sticker on the bumper wiht a picture of an alsation and "Break in and make my day" on it.

First thing I did was peel the sticker off.

Second thing was put another one back on as the original was covering up a patch of filler that was covering a hole.


In the middle of the back bumper I have a sticker that is covering a crack that was caused by a shopping trolley that someone let go whilst I was in a car park.

I don't want them on there but they do serve a purpose sometimes!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I hate people who stick stickers on their paintwork.I mean how great is your car going to look when you sell it and its faded except where youve had a great big sunflower stuck on the boot lid.



Steve valentine said:


> Me too, first thing I do when getting a new car home is removing the dealers stickers.


Ive been meaning to do this.For aslong as ive owned my car. over 4 years!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i want an sv sticker for mine currently have some Dodo ones on read windows and my BMRC ones from 2 years 2009/2010 on......


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a "My carbon footprint is bigger than yours" sticker which I was gonna put on the WR1 but it's a bit big, if it was just a bit smaller it would have looked good on the back window!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Steve valentine said:


> Me too, first thing I do when getting a new car home is removing the dealers stickers.





uruk hai said:


> I do exactly the same thing, then I remove the dealer plates. I wont have advertising on my car unless its something I want on there.


I'm exactly the opposite, but then my car's nearly 22 years old and a lot of us classic Ford owners are now retro-fitting the original supplying dealer stickers and plates to our cars 

I have a repro window sticker for my original dealer, but not got the plates yet, although I'm having some done soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a 406oc.co.uk sticker on my two rear quater windows and my boot, also have a TDOC sticker on my boot


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I would like one of the 'Nurburgring' 'Never Been' stickers


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Stickers look terrible on a car IMO, in fact I hate cars with to many badges in the back.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Stuhil said:


> Refuse to have stickers of any shape or form on or in my car...


Me too. Apart from "this vehicle is fitted with a car alarm"


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

Brazo said:


> I would like one of the 'Nurburgring' 'Never Been' stickers


i have one lol here is my back end with neverbeen sticker vxd sticker and no fat chicks car will scrape lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I've seen loads of cars with the 'burg ring on them. 

Is it some new fashion statement?


----------



## chris3125 (Apr 6, 2009)

not so much a sticker, but think its still appropriate


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

no stickers anywhere on my vans or cars (minus 1 van which has sign writing)


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Only ones I have are for the Aberdeen mini Owners club to promote it in the local area and ScottishMini.co.uk. Both are white with clear backgrounds so barely noticeable.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

apmaman said:


> I've seen loads of cars with the 'burg ring on them.
> 
> Is it some new fashion statement?


No its folk who have never been to the ring that buy the stickers on eBay as if their cars are track tested :lol:

Ive made one that Ive sold to a few folk. Nurburgring outline with "Neverbeen" below it with the accents over appropriate letters :lol:


----------



## antony_Dannatt (Jun 3, 2008)

I have no stickers including dealer stickers on my car apart from the white OCDCLEAN sticker on the back window :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

My van is sign written, so can't escape the sticker side of things. But always take the dealer stickers off straight away, and if purchasing from a garage, always asked them to either take out or not put in, they never like that..

Not one for stickers on my cars, but do like a little understated surfy sticker, Billabong, Rusty, Gaastra, Stussy etc, but only the one..


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't have ANY. 

I quite fancy one of the 'neverbeen' stickers - saw one for the first time about 2 weeks ago.

Quite fancy a '46' on the rear window though.


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

NO NO NO a thousand times NO


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

as promised earlier,










its stuck to the rear window break light.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

you cant see the fiestastoc one on the side window in this pic as it's stuck on inside, which i prefer as it dont stand out like a sore thumb


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

The kids bought me this for the splitty.....


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have the same sticker in the same place on both my cars. Small Arai Helmets sticker bottom right on tailgate and van door. I was concerned about cloning at one stage and I thought it might help to have a distinguishing feature on my cars.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

just one little forum URL on the bottom of the back window for me


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I saw some really nice flame stickers for the side of the car in Poundland at the weekend.

Only thing was they only had the right hand side ones!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

is it sad that i know the ones you mean? :lol:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Im not a big fan really, only have a meganesport.net one on the rear screen and the fcs 10th anniversary sticker on the front screen in the corner as its descreet and used to have a dls one from the audio install too but took that off as its an invite to theives really, i despise dealer stickers too. 

Also cant stand the latest trend of euro/rat style cars covered in stickers its so tacky...and bascally hiding the fact your car is a rustbucket pile of crap

What also makes me laugh is companies who charge money for stickers that advertise their company, hang on, if you want me to advertise your company then you either give it to me for free or pay me to advertise your company!!!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't if I am honest. I have a couple of club stickers sitting in the door pocket, but I can't bring myself to put them on.

IMHO, the only cars I think look alright covered in stickers are rally/touring car reps or cars of that ilk, but that's how we're used to seeing them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

4x4 has a Bullies In Need sticker

The other 4 have nothing (at the moment)


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Not a huge fan of stickers but we have one on our Megane










Liked by pretty much everyone on the Renaultsport forums we are on :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice advertisment there buddy.

However your location is USA and this is predominently a UK forum, so swing and a miss.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol: nice try.

I've got a green monster 'claw' in my rear window, gonna get a Track & Street Grampian (local club) one next.. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Little red Gtechniq sticker on the rear side quart window.

Similar to the position in the piccy below:-


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

chris3125 said:


> not so much a sticker, but think its still appropriate


FANTASTIC!!!! Really tickled the little child inside me..... (<-- no funny comments you lot!)


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

VIPER said:


> I'm exactly the opposite, but then my car's nearly 22 years old and a lot of us classic Ford owners are now retro-fitting the original supplying dealer stickers and plates to our cars
> 
> I have a repro window sticker for my original dealer, but not got the plates yet, although I'm having some done soon.


Like this u mean Mark:thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Small Gtechniq sticker.:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a few on the car - don't flame me! :lol:



















Also got an OCD Clean on the windscreen with club url and club url's on the rear side windows


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

got an ocd and url sticker on the back window of mine.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

adlem said:


>


I like that :thumb: mind sharing where you got it from please?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

WP-UK said:


> I like that :thumb: mind sharing where you got it from please?


No problem, just don't want too many of us local rocking them :lol:

Was just on ebay, search for "hand wash only sticker" :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have Corsa c forum stickers and gtechniq ones on the rear quarter windows and ocd clean, you like this and no poke no smoke on the rear window


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

me on the other hand, have quite a few stickers on windows, i actually need to put more on but ive run out of space, i wont put them on bodywork, only windows

the only 'detailing' themed sticker i have is a meguiars one, i wont post pics, lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

detailing world url sticker on inside of rear window just on the bottom. Nothing major, really looks subtle IMHO


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a *Fellruners Association,* a *Lauterbrunnen Switzerland* plus a *Club 80-90* sticker on my Campervan side window.

Also got 100% *BMW free *sticker in my classic mini

Nothing in my Doblo van (due for some signwriting though).


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

adlem said:


> No problem, just don't want too many of us local rocking them :lol:
> 
> Was just on ebay, search for "hand wash only sticker" :thumb:


Good man, thanks :thumb: I like where you placed yours too!


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Picked up a new car on 1/3 and my wife removed the dealer sticker :thumb:
good girl


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

yes:










and this was a Pi$$ take of the "scene":


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

i have the facebook 'you like this' sticker
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YOU-LIKE-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4aab71b6c2


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

ahaydock said:


> I must admit I am not a huge fan of Stickers but do have a DW one in both cars. I went for white and but them at the top of the rear window as they are subtle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE that one!:thumb:


----------

